# My new ABS Bar-Be-Cube grill



## stabone (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey all, just thought I would post some pics of the new smoker that I picked up today. This is the American Barbecue Systems "Bar-Be-Cube" model smoker. Some of you may have read my last review of the American Barbecue Systems "All-Star" model that I did a few months ago. I wasn't real happy with it so I decided to sell it. I decided to purchase this model because I know a few people that own it and I have heard nothing but excellent reviews. I figured I post some pics and talk about the smoker to help others that are researching this brand. There really isn't much information online about these units so I'm hoping to save others the trouble that I went through to find any information in ABS smokers. 

Here are the pic of the brand new unit. Looks a lot like a modified/fancier version of a UDS. This thing looks to be very well built and is extremely heavy. My guess is well over 300 pounds. If anyone would like to see other pics of this thing, I will be more than happy to take them. I'm hoping to season it tomorrow and do some ribs this weekend. I'll be sure and post some pics.













1.JPG



__ stabone
__ Apr 2, 2013


















2.JPG



__ stabone
__ Apr 2, 2013


















3.JPG



__ stabone
__ Apr 2, 2013


















4.JPG



__ stabone
__ Apr 2, 2013


















5.JPG



__ stabone
__ Apr 2, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2013)

anything between the firebox (FB) and the cook chamber (CC) ?  ie. water pan, chip/chunk tray, difusser ?..  Is the charcoal basket up off the bottom for ashes to fall clear of fire and not smother it ?..  kinda liking the looks of this...  will be interested in hearing your review..


----------



## stabone (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, there is a removable steel plate between the firebox and the bottom rack that acts as a heat shield. Also, there is an ash pan underneath the expanded metal fire basket. Both are removable.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 2, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> anything between the firebox (FB) and the cook chamber (CC) ? ie. water pan, chip/chunk tray, difusser ?.. Is the charcoal basket up off the bottom for ashes to fall clear of fire and not smother it ?.. kinda liking the looks of this... will be interested in hearing your review..


http://www.americanbarbecuesystems.com/

       Craig


----------



## stabone (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, you can move the charcoal basket under the top rack and use it as a grill. 

I seasoned this thing last night and it held temp very well. I lit about 1+3/4 charcoal chimneys and dumped them into the fire box. ran the temp up to right about 250 and it held perfect for over an hour and a half. After an hour and a half, I opened all 3 air vents and opened up the smoke stack fully. The temps went up to 295 and held consistent for another 2 hours before I went out and shut it all down. Seems to be very efficient but can't really tell on that short of a burn. The only negative, if you can call it that, is that the door doesn't seal air tight and smoke will escape from the edges of the door. Could be an easy fix with a high heat gasket.


----------



## countrykat (Sep 18, 2013)

How you like it so far? Does it use a lot of charcoal?


----------



## strike03 (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got the Bar-B-Cube for Christmas....what's the general consensus on these from those that have been using them ?


----------



## mikey75 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any updates on your cube?


----------



## stabone (Feb 8, 2014)

I actually sold it a while ago. NOT because I didn't like it, but because I had other things that I wanted instead. I like the ABS quite a bit but not sure I'd buy it again. There are just a few things that I think, if changed, would make this a bad ass smoker. For the price though, you really can't beat it.


----------



## bmp0f5 (Apr 29, 2014)

What things would you change? I'm currently researching these cabinet type smokers for a future patio installation. Thanks for any feedback. 

Also do you know what the dimensions were?


----------



## stabone (May 1, 2014)

Not sure on exact dimensions but they should be on their website. It is about the size of a city trash can that you would have at your home...just a little bit shorter. I would have liked to see some some things that would be seen on a higher-end smoker like an insulated fire box, better hinges/latches. I don't like the fact that the top opens up to use as a grill...too much heat/smoke escapes. Also, it needs a solid heat plate between the fire box and the smoking chamber. The 3 adjustable plates that come with it just don't cut it. It is heavy as hell also. It was good for the money I suppose but they seem to try and knock off The Good One smokers. To me it just seems like a fancy UDS. Hope this helps.

-TG


----------



## bmp0f5 (May 2, 2014)

Yes that definitely helps, thanks.


----------

